
Zephyrus – the forecast in hindsight - pbowyer
https://zephyrus.boreas.default.dracos.uk0.bigv.io/
======
cobralibre
I love the name. I realize that the word appears in many contexts, but it
invariably reminds me of the General Prologue to the Canterbury Tales.

